# Halloween Cartoons



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

When I was young, there were many Halloween cartoons on TV and now its hard to find any. I bought the Garfield seasons DVD which has the Halloween special. 

Just wondering what halloween cartoons you know about and list them. As I like to start a collection. I think theres a freaky old disney one. 

I think Skeleton Dance is on one of the Disney ones


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

the Halloween tree =Ray Bradbury MY FAVORITE !
OF course Charlie Brown "Great Pumkin"
the simpsons Halloween specials
do a search on ebay it'll bring up some more


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I've got about 100 Old black and white Christmas cartoons but have yet to find any Halloween. Tom and Jerry, Bugs Bunny or any of the old Warner Bro. cartoons on vids. I remember seeing some of the really old ones. Like Betty Boop and Felix (sp) the cat and some that didn't have famous characters. But haven't found any for sale. Be nice if Cartoon Networt dusted off some of these and played them for Halloween.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I remember seeing one on the Disney Channel that had Mickey and Donald and Goofy in a haunted house with ghosts and everything. Can't remember for my life what that was called.

Also a good animated movie was The Legeng Of Sleepy Hollow, from Disney. I still have it on tape.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

"disneys Halloween treat" from the 60's. There are 2 versions with different commetary. I have a copy on VHS.

I have a many speacials I recorded or purchased. I will gather a list and post it.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

I too have the Garfield Holiday Celebrations DVD 
I also have Nicktoons Halloween - Love this DVD!
Halloweentown and Halloweentown II (not a cartoon, but from the Disney Channel) is coming out this week on a single DVD. I thought the first one was a nice movie so I might buy it.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I remember the Fat Ablert Halloween special. It was just recently released on DVD.

FAT Albert DVD 

gmacted


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

There was a great show about Disney Villains last Halloween (they take over a club or something). My all time favorite was Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow - it's usually included with Mr. Toad's Adventures...

There was Garfield, Charlie Brown, Disney's Halloween Treat and...


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

-	Monster Mash
-	Bugs Bunny’s Halloween Hijinks
-	Disney’s Halloween Treat
-	Walt Disney Halloween Haunts
-	Halloween Night is ‘Grinch Night’
-	Doug – The Vampire Caper
-	Rollie Polie Olie – A spookie Ookie Halloween
-	It’s the Great Pumpkin’ Charlie Brown
-	NickToon Halloween
-	Mad Monster Party
-	Will Vinton’s Claymation Comedy of Horrors
-	Halloween Tree

I also have specials on VHS that I record from TV series such as The Simpsons, King of the hill, South Park, and a few various specials. 

I am looking for “For better of for worse” Halloween special.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

YEAH! Mad Monster Party! Karloff! Diller! Claymation! Good times...


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't remember the name of it, but there was a cartoon on when I was a kid ('78-'84-ish). I'm not 100% on the plot, but essentially it was about a witch that lived on a mountain. The kids all were afraid of her, but for some reason they ended up meeting and befriending her. She taught them that Halloween was fun because it was the only day of the year you could be anything you wanted. Vague, I know, but if it rings a bell with anybody, I'm curious what the title is.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Here are the Halloween related cartoons I have in my DVD collection so far:
Scary Godmother
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Simpson's Treehouse of Horror
Cartoon Network Halloween 1 and 2
Nicktoons Halloween
Witches in Stitches
SpongeBob SquarePants Halloween
Monster Pack 
Rollie Polie: A Spooky Ookie Halloween
Garfield Holiday Celebrations

I'd love to get Halloween tree on DVD, but don't think its available yet.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

There's another one that I taped that was shown on Fox only in 1999 called "The Night of the Headless Horseman". I liked the interpretation of the story and I also enjoyed the animation. Alot of people didn't however. i find it to be quite spooky, especially the graveyard scene.
So far it is only available on VHS.

ironmaiden


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Disney's Halloween Treat was one of the best. It had snippets of old Mickey and Donald cartoons, as well as the Night on Bald Mountain scene from Fantasia. There was also a segment from a cartoon called The Old Mill. I remember a version narrated by an unseen person with a creepy voice, and a version narrated by the Magic Mirror from Sleeping Beauty. As I understand it, the version for sale at Amazon is not the one they used to play on the disney channel.... HalloweenEve if you've got more information, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys I'm writing them down as I read this. I have a couple Simpsons specials. I always like the animations in the creep show as well. 

Now I have to find...WHERE to get these. I'm just finding cartoon channel and others not playing Halloween stuff that much anymore. At least not like when I was a kid. Me and the wife are house hunting and I hope the neighborhood is into halloween like I am


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

One Disney DVD I didn't list is the Black Cauldron. I haven't actually watched it yet and I don't think the title movie has anything to do with Halloween. It does have a great bonus feature Halloween short though. I think it is called Trick or Treat. It has Donald Duck playing practical jokes on his nephews and not giving out treats. They get some revenge with the help of a witch. Its one of my 5 year old daughter's favorite Halloween films.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I got my copy of Halloween Treat off of amazon as well. It is not the same version that use to air the Disney Channel. It is narrated by a pumpkin that has the same voice. I thought the TV version had alot more to it than the VHS I have now. I love the theme song eitherway!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

> It does have a great bonus feature Halloween short though. I think it is called Trick or Treat. It has Donald Duck playing practical jokes on his nephews and not giving out treats. They get some revenge with the help of a witch. Its one of my 5 year old daughter's favorite Halloween films.


That's the name, I have that on VHS


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

*Witch's Night Out!*



AliveNBuried said:


> Vague, I know, but if it rings a bell with anybody, I'm curious what the title is.


Howdy folks, I've been lurking here for the past couple weeks (Great Site!) but there's finally a question (I think) I have an answer for.

I bet you're thinking of WITCH'S NIGHT OUT! which still seems to be available on video. (The cover doesn't look anything like the actual animation...I'll post a couple of Screenshots. It's one of my favorites from when I was little too. It ran on TV for maybe 3 years and disappeared off the face of the earth.

Probably most notable for the voices of Gilda Radner and Catherine O'hara.

Doesn't look like I can post pictures so here's some links to some

The kids go TOTing 
The kids and their babysitter get changed into monsters by... 
the kind-hearted witch. 

Mystery solved! (Unless I'm wrong!)


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Gobby, you nailed it! Great job. Now that I know the name of it, I'll have to track it down. You just stirred some nastalgia in me.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

By the way, you're right. It ran for a couple of years and disappeared. Too bad. There seems to be a lack ot Halloween toons.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yep. I'm sure we would have forgotten Witch's Night Out by now, but we found a "previously viewed" version of it back in 1991 at the local video store, and now we watch it every year. It's great.

Disney's Sleepy Hollow is probably my next favorite, followed by Great Pumpkin. I'll have to pick up Fat Albert.

This isn't a cartoon, but a few years back they put out a video of Muppet Show Halloween Episodes, featuring Vincent Price and Alice Cooper. I remember when I was little rushing home from Trick or Treating to see Alice on the Muppets. He really freaked me out back then.

Whoops. Thought of one more. There was a "Far Side" cartoon released back in the 90's (Tales from the Far Side?) which was on TV around Halloween and definitely had a creepy feel to it. I think I taped it and it should be here somewhere. I only ever saw it that once though.

BTW, there's a third Disney Halloween Town movie. I think it's called Halloween Town High. I haven't seen it but I think it was released separately on DVD.


----------



## magic_voice (Aug 4, 2005)

Saterday(sp?) Night Live: All of the Halloween shorts!!!!! It rocks my socks!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

My kids have several of the above mentioned titles, but they also watch Care Bears - "Share a Scare" and Winnie the Pooh's "Heffalump Hallowe'en". I haven't seen them so I can't pass an opinion. There's a Barney hallowe'en DVD, but I have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Mr. Sickhertz (Oct 16, 2005)

I need to get my hands on Disney's Halloween Treat. I looked on ebay and on amazon and they are really expensive. If any body has it and wants to upload it to a torrent site that would be awesome. When I get home from work I'm going to check craigslist. I remember the one with the creepy voice narrating it.


----------

